

We hit Portland strip clubs with John McAfee - gtCameron
http://pandodaily.com/2013/01/26/we-hit-portland-strip-clubs-with-john-mcafee/

======
emkemp
"With his penchant for harems, I imagine McAfee will need all the anti-virus
protection he can get."

Heh.

~~~
gtCameron
That line makes the whole article worth the read.

------
m_d
How long do I have to wait for a John McAfee biopic starring Al Pacino?

------
guscost
Here's a blog article that should be mentioned:

<http://www.whoismcafee.com/a-clear-and-present-danger/>

------
softbuilder
Fluff. I'd like someone to do a proper sit-down Q&A on video and ask some
interesting/challenging questions.

